# Amazed I'm Still Alive



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I am literally amazed I'm still alive. I've been to the depths of the abyss man, and here I am... still dragging my body around this world. I feel like I deserve an award


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude, ill make you a fucking trophy and send it your house.


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

I know what you mean Phoenix.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

YOU are stronger than IT.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

I am amazed I am alive too!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

superunknown said:


> I know..have no clue how I am. 17yrs 24/7. Asked so many times how the hell I dont die in a day let alone all this. I just honestly agree..lol..I dont know how Im biologically still alive. I like the name a lot. I know how u feel by ur name. Well dont let 17yrs discourage any1. I mean I didnt know a name or what this hell was till yr 9. So I was so far in.. my "recovery" is slow...Ill jst put it nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn do you have emtions at leats i haope youve had those over 17 years I just got DP and everytime I see a thread like yours Ive had thjis for a little over a months what should I expect


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------

